# Raleigh professional 1974



## Billythekid (Jul 10, 2021)

I got another goodie 1974 Raleigh Professional in good shape one owner and it came with an extra set campagnolo wheels The originals and the ones currently on it so I have both high and low hubs also came with the original campagnolo pedals and catalog from 74 and Misc freewheels the widow who sold me the bike said her husband had told her how nice the bike was for 30 years he REALLY loved the bike according to her he was 6’3” and I’m 6’4” so I’m glad it’s my size looks like I got another keeper hahaha

anyone have one or have any comments about these bikes I’m just starting my research


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 10, 2021)

Dr James Edmond green was the previous owner and he was quite a man you can Google him if you have interest wish I could have meet him


----------



## juvela (Jul 10, 2021)

-----

1971 was the first year for this Brampton Victor seat cluster arrangement

bottom bracket cutout is intended to be read as CC, standing for Carlton Cycles

-----


----------



## slowride (Jul 10, 2021)

Nice bike! Peter Kohler wrote an excellent article on Raleigh Pro history. Not able to find at the moment but you should be able to use search engine to find. Keep us updated on progress!


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 11, 2021)

Yes I read it yesterday thanks


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2021)

Very nice!
I love the Raleigh Professional model.
I bought a Competition G.S. in 1981, and it saved my life.
I had been partying pretty hard in those days, and I had decided that I needed to do something different, so I walked into the bike shop, and fell in love with the Carlton built Raleigh’s.
The Team & Professional models were the top dogs,  but the Competition G.S. fit my budget at the time, so that’s the one I walked out with.
I put a lot of miles on that bike, so I’ll always have an affinity for those bikes.
Yours is beautiful!
Congrats!


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 13, 2021)

Thanks the color it what struck me then I realized it was a professional and had to have it then I found out it was a one owner not mint but a nice original bike and came with extra set of Campagnolo hi flange wheels to go with a campagnolo low flange pair already on it and was sold


----------



## Coalfield (Jul 13, 2021)

Yes, the color is classic and the frame looks my size (so I am jealous). 24 1/2???
The freewheel even has a big cog to suit my terrain.
Good find.

Never had a Pro but liked a late '70s Competition (briefly), and the '72 SuperCourse was fun, too.

Would love to see more pics in natural light when you can.  Mink&Silver is beautiful, patina looks earned.


----------



## juvela (Jul 13, 2021)

-----

the full sloping crown on the Professional models is a Davis item while the one employed for the Competition and Super Tourer models is a Harrington

Harringtons are easy to spot due to their thinness midway between the socket for the steerer and those for the blades

-----


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 13, 2021)

It’s the 25 1/2” monster and I’m 6’4” so it’s kinda big but I’ll say it fits me it’s got a real ez nice ride here’s some pics outside on a overcast Florida day


----------



## Billythekid (Jul 13, 2021)

Here’s the catalog spec sheet for 1974


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jul 22, 2021)




----------

